# Veteran



## Capt D

A Veteran is someone who at one point in their life wrote a blank check made payable to 'The United States of America', for an amount ' up to, and including their life'. That is honor, and there are way too many people in this country today, who no longer understand that fact! 





not sure if it has been posted her


----------



## FishinNutz

True statement.

BTW- Thanks for not cashing mine!


----------



## jebatu

AMEN BROTHER


----------



## num1machinegunneroif

I f'n second that.


----------



## PhoenixTexas

Amen brother.


----------

